# Advance Offset Knives



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone used these knives? Any feedback?

I'm thinking a 14" would be a sweet deal for skip trowel, and the 8" would pretty nice for skip in tight spots and for the final fill in (yeah, I do a fair amount of skip). The thing that would be best about the 14" is that I wouldn't have to break out the big pan (which holds every knife I own over 3"...and it's way, way down in the bottom of the box ). The only downside I can see is that I would no longer be able to skip from the floor.....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one of their 10" offsets. I love the thing. Does a great job on beads! Use it all the time:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks fr8train, I may just have to kick down and buy one....unless of course those nice folks want to let me test a couple :whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Thanks fr8train, I may just have to kick down and buy one....unless of course those nice folks want to let me test a couple :whistling2:


I saw that coming... :hang:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rhardman said:


> I saw that coming... :hang:


In all actuality I'm not much for begging...I'm not afraid to put my money where my mouth is. I just "discovered" these off-set knives two nights ago while browsing www.walltools.com, and since I had a skip job coming up (done this morning) I thought I would see how the guys felt about the knives.

Although, I will admit....I like free stuff...especially free stuff that's useful:thumbsup: And, as anyone on this site will attest.....I have a big mouth and type a lot :laughing:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> In all actuality I'm not much for begging...I'm not afraid to put my money where my mouth is. I just "discovered" these off-set knives two nights ago while browsing www.walltools.com, and since I had a skip job coming up (done this morning) I thought I would see how the guys felt about the knives.
> 
> Although, I will admit....I like free stuff...especially free stuff that's useful:thumbsup: And, as anyone on this site will attest.....I have a big mouth and type a lot :laughing:



I spoke with DeAnne. If you haven't made contact, you should.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Yo Slim, go with the 14", it's badass. 3 of the guys I work with use them as well and the hand taper I work with, it's all he uses.


----------

